# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Восстановление данных 1С 7.7

## pashman33

Вобщем на работе слетела конфигурация 1С "Зарплата и Кадры". 
Как собственно слетела: была скачана с интернета программа декларации 3-НДФЛ... 
После скачивания попросила установки - была установлена. И насколько я понял, она установилась в директорию конфигурации "3/п и кадры"... После этого, сама конфигурация перестала нормально работать... То ошибка модуля, то исчезли ведоначисления и другие очень важные данные. 
Программисты смогли восстановить только декабрьскую базу, но это катастрофа... 
Хочу попросить знающих людей (сам в 1С не очень), чтобы помогли восстановить данные... 
Очень надо как можно скорее... 

Может стоит попробовать откатить каким-нибудь образом файлы установки? Сделать что-то типа восстановления данных на самом винчестере...

----------


## johnsm123

> Вобщем на работе слетела конфигурация 1С "Зарплата и Кадры". 
> Как собственно слетела: была скачана с интернета программа декларации 3-НДФЛ... 
> После скачивания попросила установки - была установлена. И насколько я понял, она установилась в директорию конфигурации "3/п и кадры"... После этого, сама конфигурация перестала нормально работать... То ошибка модуля, то исчезли ведоначисления и другие очень важные данные. 
> Программисты смогли восстановить только декабрьскую базу, но это катастрофа... 
> Хочу попросить знающих людей (сам в 1С не очень), чтобы помогли восстановить данные... 
> Очень надо как можно скорее... 
> 
> Может стоит попробовать откатить каким-нибудь образом файлы установки? Сделать что-то типа восстановления данных на самом винчестере...


это навряд ли поможет, откат назад востанавливает системные данные
если вам не трудно отправте мне саму базу, моя ася 105336381

_Добавлено через 54 секунды_



> это навряд ли поможет, откат назад востанавливает системные данные
> если вам не трудно отправте мне саму базу, моя ася 105336381


и желательно не ту базу которую уже ковыряли программисты, а ту которая сразу же после установки

----------


## rumtab

Ну когда Мы научимся делать архив базы периодически, тем более перед изменениями базыИ?

----------


## segabu

Мдяя.. Админы делятся на тех, кто не делает бэкапы и тех, кто УЖЕ делает бэкапы =)

----------


## gfulk

> Вобщем на работе слетела конфигурация 1С "Зарплата и Кадры". 
> Как собственно слетела: была скачана с интернета программа декларации 3-НДФЛ... 
> После скачивания попросила установки - была установлена. И насколько я понял, она установилась в директорию конфигурации "3/п и кадры"... После этого, сама конфигурация перестала нормально работать... То ошибка модуля, то исчезли ведоначисления и другие очень важные данные. 
> Программисты смогли восстановить только декабрьскую базу, но это катастрофа... 
> Хочу попросить знающих людей (сам в 1С не очень), чтобы помогли восстановить данные... 
> Очень надо как можно скорее... 
> 
> Может стоит попробовать откатить каким-нибудь образом файлы установки? Сделать что-то типа восстановления данных на самом винчестере...


Не могу представить, как программа для подготовки сведений 3НДФЛ могла подпортить 1С. У них совершенно разных формат хранения данных...

----------

